# Internet geht nicht......



## Aloa (21. November 2003)

Mein Internet geht nicht mehr auf de.vu seiten.
Dann steht da immer:
Internet Explorer konnte keine Verbindung zu der angeforderten Webseite herstellen. Möglicherweise ist sie vorübergehend nicht verfügbar.
Obwohl ich den Internet Explorer garnicht benutze sondern Crazy Browser 1.0.5.
Aber auch beim Internet Explorer,Netscape und Opera Gehen die seiten nicht.

Was kann man dagegen machen?


----------



## Christian Fein (21. November 2003)

Also das Internet geht, denn schliesslich habe ich Zugriff, was ja unmöglich währe wenn das Internet nicht gehen würde 

Also Crazy-Browser ist kein Richtiger eigenständiger Browser sondern nutzt das Internet Explorere ActiveX .
Gib mal eine Beispielseite auf die du keinen Zugriff hast!


----------



## Aloa (21. November 2003)

http://www.FxOxRxUxM
http://www.papageorgiou
http://www.chrissyonline

eigentlich alle de.vu seiten


----------



## Aloa (21. November 2003)

irgentwie zeigt der die nicht an.

Bei alles Adressen da oben muss noch de.vu rangehängt werden


----------



## Christian Fein (21. November 2003)

Die seiten sind zwar per ping erreichbar, aber anscheinend läuft da entweder eine endlosschleife oder der Server ist ueberlastet.


----------



## Christian Fein (21. November 2003)

sprich es liegt nicht an dir, sondern serverseitig.


----------



## Aloa (21. November 2003)

wie sollte der den überlastet sein. da is ja garkeiner drauf.

Vielleicht ist das ja ne Hilfe. Ich hab vor ein paar Tagen T-online 5.0 installiert und das ging nicht.
Kann das sein dass ein zusammenhang hat?


----------



## Aloa (21. November 2003)

Ich hab nichts gemahct und auf einmal gehts wieder...
Egal.Trotzdem danke.


----------



## Christian Fein (21. November 2003)

Wie ich sagte der Server ist überlastet gewesen. Sowas kommt vor.


----------

